# Pies



## Jazzey (Mar 8, 2009)

:lol:  That's great Mary.  Homemade apple pie - that's a bit of work... But the crust is definitely the best part!


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*

Yeah the crust is what makes the pie.  Think i will make lemon merique today.  Love baking pies.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*

...You're making me hungry Mary.


----------



## white page (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*

me too Mary , that pie sounds as if it was very good , cream yummy !


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*

I'm making me hungry too.  Baking always brings happy faces to everyone and happy bellies


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*

  I love to bake too Mary.  But around my home it's too dangerous for my belly - it expands really quickly.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*

Yep thats the dangerous part, belly expanding.  Guess i am going to have to do some exercise later :jiggy:


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 8, 2009)

*baking pies*

I'm off to bake my pies.  Lemon merique and maybe apple cranberry pie my daughters favorite and apple pie for my ma.

Keeping busy today 

Mary:jiggy:


----------



## white page (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: baking pies*

sounds great Mary ,  good baking


----------



## NicNak (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: baking pies*

Sounds like you have a fantastic day planned today Mary.  Enjoy baking pies.  I know I love to cook!


----------



## ladylore (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: baking pies*

Have fun.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: baking pies*

Thanks NicNak 

Pies ready now.  Planning to make butter tarts but have to go out and get more supplies...shortening vanilla etc.

Take care 
Mary


----------

